# Apartment deliveries



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

One of the biggest apartment complexes in Tempe Arizona no longer accepts packages from Amazon do to drivers not going to the doors first. I had 25 packages there today of which 5 were not home. Had to take them back to the terminal. Thank you to all the lazy drivers who just do leasing office dumps for making my job more difficult today and in the future... Also double checked with the warehouse manager on Amazons policy of apartment deliveries.. He was very clear that it is expected that you try to deliver to the door first and that he has removed logistics drivers in the past for continually not doing this.. Flex drivers won't be far behind. Don't say I didn't warn you all. FYI the apartment complex is 1255 university should anyone wish to call and verify.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Listen I respect you and so this is not a personal attack but why must you go on again and again whining about apartment deliveries?

Plenty of apartments are happy to accept packages for their residents, for many leasing offices it's actually included in the receptionist job duties, look it up.

As far as your warehouse manager, not all warehouses are the same. Mine encourages us to use the leasing office because if the package is stolen, it falls on us and we get the dreaded "customer expectations email." Taking packages to the receptionist is great because unlike an unattended delivery we actually get a name AND a signature that the package was delivered. If the resident doesn't get the package it falls on them or the leasing center, not us or amazon.

The reason I call BS on your story is -- how would these apartment complex folks know drivers are going to the door or not? Many customers even *require *you to drop them off at the leasing center. Your manager deactivates drivers for going straight to the leasing office? *How would he even know? *The GPS tracker just shows you at the apartment, it doesn't know where you drop the packages exactly. *Do you have a Flex driver who brings you packages to the leasing office and it boils your blood you have to go get them? Give the guy a break, he's trying to save time.*

At the end of the day my goal is to make all my deliveries as quickly as I can, in as little time as I can. I also think it's foolish to take packages back to the terminal just because the resident isn't there to receive them (Shady neighborhoods the exception). We are not PrimeNow, we make unattended deliveries. For 18 dollars an hour block, I will continue to do my job as efficiently as I can.

If you choose not to, that's up to you.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

There is no requirement for customers to be home to DROP packages! Drop and go!
The ONLY reason you should not drop a package is because of a "bad neighborhood".
I've done plenty of apartments where I have to drop each one, no problem, do so, move on.

Some leasing offices DO take packages others, don't, simple as that. Stop in, ask politely, do what
is needed.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Some leasing offices DO take packages others, don't, simple as that. Stop in, ask politely, do what
> is needed.


That is the truth while some do not, I had one that didn't but said she would sign for it and make an exception. She was a life saver, some sketchy gang looking members were smoking pout outside of Apartment C.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I get that... This one did accept packages and now they don't. The name of the complex is in my post feel free to call and ask if they accept Amazon packages and when they say no ask them why not when they did just last week.

The warehouse manager would know it doesn't take 2 minutes to deliver 25 packages to each apartment.

I assume the leasing office caught on after getting tons of packages dropped in the office a d then people picking them up minutes later wondering why no one knocked on the door.

The route where I live is serviced by a company with a fleet of white vans.. He always come to the door first. So no that's not it. The reason I whine about it is because in the end the poor drivers are eventually going to make things worse for everyone else and force policy changes that really aren't needed. 

In the end being lazy and just strictly doing the job as fast as possible isn't going to benefit anyone. Do you also just toss the packages out your window as your drive by a house? That would be a time saver as well.. Less and less complexes will take them and Amazon will deactivate people. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Also the GPS definitely tracks you much more closely than just being at the address.. Go take a walk with it on. It'd be very easy for them to tell if you don't attempt to deliver a package.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> In the end being lazy and just strictly doing the job as fast as possible isn't going to benefit anyone.


We save time, the package is in a safe place. You cant say there is no benefit.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Checking with leasing offices first is smart and when done properly is the best thing for EVERYONE, not just us. We benefit of course but so does the customer, amazon, leasing etc. The packages are delivered, they are safe and customer has access at their convenience without worry of being home to receive their goods.

Buildings are adapting and even building special rooms to house packages because of the huge amount of online shopping and deliveries. This is for convenience, safety and added service to residents. So, it's not going to change much and most buildings that accept packages now will continue to accept packages in the future.


----------



## Konakairay (Jul 19, 2016)

What I always do when I arrive to the apartment complex is take a picture of the layout plan they usually have posted outside when you drive into the complex and if it isn't outside it's inside the leasing office. When I go into the leasing office I one introduce myself and two ask if they accept deliveries and if they dont I take a picture of the layout and go on my way to do the deliveries. Hope this tip helps.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> The ONLY reason you should not drop a package is because of a "bad neighborhood".


Sometimes I get an apartment building where it doesn't appear to be a bad neighborhood but it's not necessarily the nicest. If there's high visibility of the front door and the potential for a lot of foot traffic I usually play it safe and mark it undeliverable (nowhere safe to leave package option) if nobody answers the door. I got 2 e-mails early on when i was just dropping and running everywhere about customers not receiving packages and I have no idea at what point they will deactivate somebody so I've been more careful since. I never stop in at the leasing office for the undeliverables though. Going to try that from now on, although I don't personally mind returning packages to the warehouse since it's almost always on the way home from my delivery area.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Sometimes I get an apartment building where it doesn't appear to be a bad neighborhood but it's not necessarily the nicest. If there's high visibility of the front door and the potential for a lot of foot traffic I usually play it safe and mark it undeliverable (nowhere safe to leave package option) if nobody answers the door. I got 2 e-mails early on when i was just dropping and running everywhere about customers not receiving packages and I have no idea at what point they will deactivate somebody so I've been more careful since. I never stop in at the leasing office for the undeliverables though. Going to try that from now on, although I don't personally mind returning packages to the warehouse since it's almost always on the way home from my delivery area.


A trick I do on places with a porch, back yard or patio is hide the package there. Then I leave a "We missed you" note on the front door so the person knows where to find their package. Agree, you never want to leave a package in a place with heavy foot traffic. If you tempt enough people someone will take it.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just because one building changed their rules, you don't need to assume all buildings/complexes are the same. Some people buy or rent in a place specifically because there is a package room. Where I live, they do not allow any Fed/Ex, UPS, USPS to go to the unit doors. A prime now delivery could go to the door if someone was home, but they don't allow packages to be left in the halls.

I do Prime Now and we often leave packages with the front desk or receiving area (not many typical low rise complexes here, most are high rise condos). I usually do bring it to the door if requested AND if there is enough time without making another delivery late. A manager told me that even if the customer requests the package be brought to the door, it is better to leave with the front desk if we are running behind and might risk a late delivery if we don't.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

If I lived in a complex, I'd want my packages in a safe spot where I can retrieve them at my leisure and not have delivery traffic looking for building numbers and clogging the street. Parking lots have many fender benders. 

Many years ago I lost a package delivered by UPS. I didn't know there was any recourse so I lost $$$.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> Just because one building changed their rules, you don't need to assume all buildings/complexes are the same. Some people buy or rent in a place specifically because there is a package room. Where I live, they do not allow any Fed/Ex, UPS, USPS to go to the unit doors. A prime now delivery could go to the door if someone was home, but they don't allow packages to be left in the halls.
> 
> I do Prime Now and we often leave packages with the front desk or receiving area (not many typical low rise complexes here, most are high rise condos). I usually do bring it to the door if requested AND if there is enough time without making another delivery late. A manager told me that even if the customer requests the package be brought to the door, it is better to leave with the front desk if we are running behind and might risk a late delivery if we don't.


It Miami I leave it up to the front desk if there aren't specific instructions, they will either attempt to call or take it for me but I'm polite about it. Same with valet, I always ask them where they would like me to park and usually it isn't a problem parking right up front.


----------

